# problema reboot [RISOLTO]

## kevinlux

salve a tutti,

ho un problema quando eseguo il reboot sia da console che da gnome.

Viene fatto lo shutdown di tutti i servizi perfettamente fino alla fine 

ma proprio nell'ultima operazione il sistema rimane impallato e mi tocca

schiacciare il pulsante ogni volta!

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??

grazieLast edited by kevinlux on Tue Mar 06, 2007 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

dipende da cosa blocca il sistema.

dovresti postare qualche informazione in più

----------

## Kind_of_blue

definisci "ultima operazione"

----------

## kevinlux

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> definisci "ultima operazione"

 

scusate avete perfettamente ragione...

allor avviene questo : 

```

Service Z.....stop

Unmounting filesystems

Removing dm-crypt mappings

Remounting remaining filesystems read-only

INIT : no more processes left in this run level

```

e rimane inchiodato sull'init!!

----------

## djinnZ

Una volta era causato dall'errore sugli share nfs che non potevano essere smontati se non da root.

In ogni caso o è un mount che non può essere smontato per qualche errore (ma non credo proprio ci siano ancora di questi problemi) o più facilmente abilita fix for reboot nel kernel, sezione processor type e vedi se non serve qualcosa in firmaware o acpi.

Se non hai problemi o segnalazioni di filesystem dirty al reboot è un problema del kernel che non riesce a spegnere la macchina.

----------

## lucapost

C'Ã¨ qualche topic simile in giro, ad esempio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309886-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-spegnere-start-25.html

Io ho risolto un problema simile abilitando l'acpi nel kernel...

----------

## kevinlux

ma io non ho toccato niente nel kernel mi e' sempre funzionato poi d'un tratto niente piu.

Il filesystem all'avvio e' pulito nessuna correzione o ripristino viene effettuato.

Tutto cio' e' accaduto sicuramente in seguito a qualche emerge -uDp world che faccio in genere ogni settimana.

 :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Se premi alt-f2 riesci a usare un'altra console? Se ci controlla se le partizioni sono tutte smontate e/o montate in read-only...

----------

## kevinlux

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se premi alt-f2 riesci a usare un'altra console? Se ci controlla se le partizioni sono tutte smontate e/o montate in read-only...

 

ciao,

se premo ALT+F2 non riesco ad aprire un altra console ma mi esce "Esegui Applicazone di Gnome".

con CTRL+ALT+F1 fino a F6 riesco invece ad utilizzare le altre console! 

nessuna partizione e' montata in ReadOnly almeno questo dice "mount"

----------

## Xet

a me da un problema simile se tengo connesso il palmare (winCE 2003) alla usb...

hai qualche device usb? magari la tastiera (a me sta facendo impazzire) o altro che non siano proprio "standard"?

----------

## randomaze

 *kevinlux wrote:*   

> nessuna partizione e' montata in ReadOnly almeno questo dice "mount"

 

E quali sono montate in rw?

Se provi a smontare  manualmente tutto e rimontare manualmente in ro la / ci riesci?

----------

## kevinlux

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *kevinlux wrote:*   nessuna partizione e' montata in ReadOnly almeno questo dice "mount" 
> 
> E quali sono montate in rw?
> 
> Se provi a smontare  manualmente tutto e rimontare manualmente in ro la / ci riesci?

 

nessuna usb collegata al sistema che prima non ci fosse tra l'altro ho provato anche a staccare tutto ma niente.

Per quanto riguarda le partizioni il messaggio del kernel a del remounting da come esito OK

```

Remounting remaining filesystems read-only     [OK] 
```

Devo correggere quanto ho affermato nel post di prima, forse c'e' stata un incomprensione.

Mi e' stato chiesto se riuscivo a entrare e visualizzare altre console, probabilmente mi si chiedeva di farlo nel momento in cui il sistema era impallato, io invece l'ho fatto a linux box operativa.

Bene, quando il pc rimane bloccato su:  INIT : No more processes.........,

riesco ad aprire altre console con ALT+F1...F2 etc ma non a loggarmi.

Rimane tutto bloccato e la tastiera non funziona ma credo sia normale in quanto cmq il pc ha stoppato tutti i processi.

grazie x l'aiuto

----------

## djinnZ

metodo 1:

editi rc, cerchi dove è scritto echo "mounting ro", e sotto il remount aggiungi un mount o gli aggiungi -v. Così vedi se è rimasto mountato qualcosa.

Dovrebbe esserci tutto in ro altrimenti è un errore.

Se non è così vuol dire che qualche device resta occupato, e puoi inziare a cercare di capire perchè.

metodo2:

halt -f. Se la macchina non si spegne (come se avessi premuto l'interruttore, bada bene) è un problema kernel/hardware. Attivare secondo i casi fix4reboot, acpi, bios etc.

Non è che halt è chiamato con -i o con -h (verificare sempre se sono le ozioni esatte, vado a memoria)? Su alcuni drive/nic può dare problemi e non ho il tempo di verificare.

----------

## kevinlux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> metodo 1:
> 
> editi rc, cerchi dove è scritto echo "mounting ro", e sotto il remount aggiungi un mount o gli aggiungi -v. Così vedi se è rimasto mountato qualcosa.
> 
> Dovrebbe esserci tutto in ro altrimenti è un errore.
> ...

 

Dove edito RC?? ho provato a dare un occhiata ma non ho trovato nessun file che faccia al mio caso.

Con 

```
# halt -f
```

la macchina non si spegne, semplicemente rimane bloccato tutto.

Con 

```

shutdown -h
```

 invece tutto va a buon fine la macchine si spegne correttamente

----------

## djinnZ

nella configurazione del kernel:

Processor type etc -> enable X86 board specific fix for reboot

o qualcosa del genere.

Se non sai dov'è rc vuol dire che non sei abbastanza pratico. Lascia stare o documentati molto bene prima di metter mano ad un elemento critico del sistema (tanto è vero che è in /sbin).

la richiesta su halt era rivolta agli "esperti" ed infatti halt è chiamato con -i (me ne ero scordato, sono furbo alle volte), quindi disattiva la scheda di rete prima, prova con RC-DOWN-INTERFACE=no (e disabilita il wakeonlan nel bios, perchè serve di norma ad attivare questa possibilità).

Potrebbe essere un problema di stop della scheda di rete. Legato forse all'acpi bacato...

Usi l'acpi? Quale kernel? Che razza di hardware hai? Hai verificato che non sia blacklisted o devi caricare una dsdt? Hai verificato che non richiede l'attivazione di qualche particolare opzione sempre in Processor type ed in acpi? 

Aggiungerei (dopo aver capito bene come funziona rc, è scritto in sh, lo ripeto) anche un lsmod perchè può essere che qualche modulo (tipicamente wireless ed alsa) si impalla ed impedice il reboot.

Usando solo la cosole si riavvia/spegne corretamente? in tal caso potrebbe essere legato ai soliti nvidia/ati binari.

sempre in cond.d/rc non è che RETRY-KILL è impostato a no? In tal caso se qualcosa si disattiva più lentamente blocca il sistema.

----------

## kevinlux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> nella configurazione del kernel:
> 
> Processor type etc -> enable X86 board specific fix for reboot
> 
> o qualcosa del genere.
> ...

 

No non e' abilitato, ma leggo che e' solo per alcuni tipi di processori..GEODE...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la richiesta su halt era rivolta agli "esperti" ed infatti halt è chiamato con -i (me ne ero scordato, sono furbo alle volte), quindi disattiva la scheda di rete prima, prova con RC-DOWN-INTERFACE=no (e disabilita il wakeonlan nel bios, perchè serve di norma ad attivare questa possibilità).

 

Con halt -i  la macchina si spegne.

RC-DOWN-INTERFACE è gia impostato su NO.

Disabilitato tutto nel bios

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrebbe essere un problema di stop della scheda di rete. Legato forse all'acpi bacato...
> 
> Usi l'acpi? Quale kernel? Che razza di hardware hai? Hai verificato che non sia blacklisted o devi caricare una dsdt? Hai verificato che non richiede l'attivazione di qualche particolare opzione sempre in Processor type ed in acpi? 

 

Ma fino ad ora con lo stesso hw non ho avuto problemi, aggiungo che non ho cambiato kernel di recente.

Kernel 2.6.18 vanilla., AthlonXP 3000, Abit NFS-7 scheda di rete intel pro 100, niente wirelessm, ripeto nessun problema da anni con questo tipo di HW nessun settaggio particolare richiesto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungerei (dopo aver capito bene come funziona rc, è scritto in sh, lo ripeto) anche un lsmod perchè può essere che qualche modulo (tipicamente wireless ed alsa) si impalla ed impedice il reboot.

 

Ho visto RC, comprendo lo bash scripting ma non credo di aver trovato la sezione relativa al mounting in RO mode che tra l'altro va a buon fine perche' esce [OK] e non si pianta in quel punto. Il problema è dopo credo altrimenti non dovebbe restare bloccato su Remounting?? invece a me compare la scritta INIT: No processes ..... e invece di riavviare contempla l'universo.

Ho provato con rmmod a rimuovere gli unici moduli che potrebbero dare problemi, sono quelli di linuxtv.org presi dall SVN per la scheda tv aggiornati

non poco tempo fa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Usando solo la cosole si riavvia/spegne corretamente? in tal caso potrebbe essere legato ai soliti nvidia/ati binari.
> 
> sempre in cond.d/rc non è che RETRY-KILL è impostato a no? In tal caso se qualcosa si disattiva più lentamente blocca il sistema.

 

RETRY-KILL è Impostato su NO e usando la consolle riesco a spegnere correttamente.

Grazie mille

----------

## GabrieleB

 *kevinlux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto cio' e' accaduto sicuramente in seguito a qualche emerge -uDp world che faccio in genere ogni settimana.
> 
> 

 

qualche giorno fa in portage sono stati aggiornati alcuni script di shutdown/reboot. Controlla di aver utilizzato correttamente rc-update (o meglio ancora dispatch-conf). Anche a me lo faceva.

----------

## kevinlux

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> qualche giorno fa in portage sono stati aggiornati alcuni script di shutdown/reboot. Controlla di aver utilizzato correttamente rc-update (o meglio ancora dispatch-conf). Anche a me lo faceva.

 

come hai risolto?? io usando etc-update tendo sempre a inserire sostituire il file nuovo con il vecchio a meno che non ci sia qualcosa nel diff

come modifiche che non voglio o altro.

Purtroppo non ricordo i pacchetti aggiornati dato che faccio l'update molto spesso quasi 1o2 volte a settimana.  :Sad: 

grazie

----------

## GabrieleB

infatti io ho sovrascritto quei file e tutto e' andato a posto. Se lo hai fatto anche tu, decisamente il tuo problema e' da cercare altrove.

----------

## djinnZ

No allora non è un problema hardware, visto quello che dici.

rc ha una sua specie di cache. Non ricordo dove. Mi pare che forse la cosa è stata già affrontata e risolta.

----------

## kevinlux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> No allora non è un problema hardware, visto quello che dici.
> 
> rc ha una sua specie di cache. Non ricordo dove. Mi pare che forse la cosa è stata già affrontata e risolta.

 

ho letto un po su un forum in inglese, qualcosina di simile, ci si riferisce all'aggiornamento di script con etc-update

da parte del nuovo baselayout che ricordo di aver aggiornato in seguito ad un emerge -uDp world non poco tempo fa.

E credo che sia proprio qui il problema, infatti baselayout fornisce gli init script !

Ora provo a fare un downgrade e a sostituire i file di configurazione vecchi con quelli nuovi, e poi ad aggiornare per vedere cosa cambia con etc-update.

siete d'accordo?

ciao

----------

## kevinlux

Risolto era come avevo previsto.

Ho fatto un downgrade di baselayout dalle 1.12.9 a una precedente stabile cioe' la 1.12.6 e ho aggiornato anche i file di configurazione dalla 1.12.9 alla 1.12.6.

Ora tutto funziona Mi resta tra capire quale tra i file di configurazione tra halt.sh e shutdown.sh non va.. 

Intanto metto il tag risolto poi appena scopro qualcosa di nuovo riposto.

----------

